# ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre Wildnis, Wald y Urwald?



## paraforwr

Me gustaría saber hasta donde llegan las definiciones de estas palabras conceptualmente hablando. Por ahora sólo tengo  estas ideas:


*1)* que Wildnis es una zona que no ha sido influencia por el ser humano (el típico artista y tecnológico).

*2)* que Wald es meramente un conjunto de árboles, un bosque pero donde no se descarta la posibilidad que pudiera haber cabaña de humanos, por ejemplo. Sin embargo, el enfoque está en que se trata de una zona aglomerada de árboles.

*3)* Exactamente no sé qué se querrá decir con Ur-Wald, pero tengo que "Ur-" es prefijo que alude a lo primigenio de algo, en este caso me imagino que a los principios o primeros estadios de un bosque, y en este sentido, ¿habría un paralelismo entre Urwald y Wildnis?

Me gustaría conocer vuestras ideas.

P.D.: ¿Y es posible que en alguna de estas palabras se tenga la idea de un terreno donde también haya buena cantidad de tierra, arena, polvo, o en estas tres palabras *hay una mayor consideración* a lo que es verde?


----------



## susanainboqueixon

De acuerdo con la definición de "Wald". Por ejemplo: "Ihr Häuschen lag mitten im Wald."

Luego, un jardín (o cualquier trozo de tierra) completamente descuidado pronto (puede que dentro de meses, dependiendo del clima y del tipo de jardín que había sido antes) llegará a ser "Wildnis", donde todo crece y se muere como quiera. Pero para que se convierta en "Urwald", tendrían que pasar cientos, sino miles de a~nos.


----------



## paraforwr

Wow. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Geviert

Salvo Wald, se trata de términos de uso literario. Wildnis (como Wildheit) es una sustantivación del adjetivo wild a través del sufijo -nis  (como en Ge-dächt-nis). El significado puede derivarse de wild, en su sentido polisémico más amplio, según el contexto (es decir, según el étimo, por ejemplo salvaje, primitivo, extranjero, inculto) Un ejemplo estándar: eine unberührte, unbetretene, schneebedeckte Wildnis. El prefijo ur-, en efecto, se refiere a lo primigenio. Existe también un compuesto de los tres, el *Urwaldwildnis *(ver las  imágenes del libro, es más inmediato para comprenderlo).


----------



## paraforwr

Siempre con algo con qué sorprenderme, Geviert. No había pensado en ello, y respecto a Urwaldwildnis, quedé bastante pensativo sobre su traducción, pero ya entendí el punto. Wildnis hace más referencia a la "cualidad" abstracta propiamente dicho, más que una alusión directa al objeto en cuestión, al que a lo mucho podría entenderse como tal - por extensión.

Me imagino que Urwald-wildnis podría traducirse como (y aquí recurro a la poesía más inventiva): "La salvajura de los bosques vírgenes" o "La salvajura de un bosque virginal". Uno de los dos podría servir como título para una versión en castellano del libro (me inclino por el segundo). ¿En este orden de traducción es como se lo entiende en alemán? ¿O es que existe alguna otra cuestión especial con esta palabra compuesto?


----------



## Geviert

En las palabras compuestas (pero no solo en ellas) La atribución de sentido (Sinngebung) siempre es determinado por la Grundwort, que posee la Endstellung (va al final). En nuestro ejemplo es Wildnis, que a su vez, si notas el detalle, posee una „Grundwort“ (o más precisamente und sufijo determinante, al final también, —nis).

Todas las demás se denominan Bestimmungswörter, porque especifican el significado de La Grundwort. Por ejemplo puedes ejercitarte con esta _Rindfleischetikettierungsüberwachungsaufgabenübertragungsgesetz_


----------



## paraforwr

jajaja Me aniquilaste con ese ejercicio, jaja. Muchas gracias, Geviert.


----------

